# Any Sheephead recipe's



## DAY OF REST (Dec 7, 2013)

That time of the year for the sheephead to start running. Anyone have a favorite way or recipe of cooking them?


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

I've made ceviche a couple times in the past month with sheepshead and have enjoyed it. Several good recipes online. Basically cut into small cubes, soak 4-8 hours in lime juice and then drain and add chopped purple onion, tomatoes, cilantro and bell pepper. Great eats!


----------



## DAY OF REST (Dec 7, 2013)

Never cooked it that way. Sounds good i will have to try it. I have mostly grilled mine with seasoning.


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

I got the idea from a guy in our club. Its easy to tweak how you prefer and of course needs to be very fresh and cold. The firmness of a nice sheep fillet work well for the recipe.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

has anyone ever tried sheephead in west indies salad?

jack


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Kind of boring maybe, but it's awful good. Clean, take the head off and scale. Cut a few grooves in the sides, layer on butter, lemon and garlic, throw some sliced onions in the pan, season to taste, and bake on 350 until flaky.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

They are great for fish tacos.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

They blacken nicely also........ Zatteran's blackening seasoning....


Sent through Tapatalk, even though they ruined it with "upgrades"...


----------

